# Old Memories, New Twists



## Sukerkin (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know how well these will 'translate' for our American friends but Englishmen and women of a 'certain age' should find these resonate wonderfully:





 




 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibKgtahzym4&feature=related

I also have a very naughty 'tourettes' version of Chigley but I daren't post it here .


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I don't know how well these will 'translate' for our American friends but Englishmen and women of a 'certain age' should find these resonate wonderfully:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what the After Dark forum and NSFW warnings are for.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 24, 2009)

The thing is that I'm not sure that without growing up with the programme that it parodies that it would actually be very funny.  It's the contrast between beloved childhood characters and virulent language that makes it 'work'.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Now-a-days, Mark, I'm not too sure that there's much of a difference between beloved childhood characters and base language.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 24, 2009)

So sadly true, I fear .


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 24, 2009)

All I have to say is..................... Pugh, Pugh, Barney McGrew, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grubb!!


----------

